# KDE/compiz-fusion/nvidia



## Lego (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay so, I upgraded the girlfriends pc .. which downgraded my bsd box :/ but anyway...

It has an AGP ATi 9800 all-in-wonder in it.. which I thought had 3D support under BSD, If I remember I think adamk had told me that r300 cards and lower had the 3d support to get compiz-fusion working.. But don't quote me, and I couldn't get it working for nothing.

So I convinced a friend to give me his old geforce 2 GTS.  following this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/nvidia-setup.html

I have the nividia_enable="YES" in the loader.conf; I've tried both the 71 and 96 drivers; Made all the proper changes to my xorg.conf ( /root/xorg.conf ); But when I run the start commands I get no boarders.  Troubleshooting page says thas usually because of a mess up in the xorg.conf, I've checked it numerous times.. and recreated it numerous times; If i use nvidia-xconfig it makes the xorg.conf in /etx/X11/ which then causes kdm/kde to not even load.  I get an error the server has died. Also I have not seen this nVidia splash screen the article speaks of.

Im not sure what im doing wrong... should either of these cards work?

Its a fresh install of FreeBSD 8 Release, Xorg 7.4, kde 3.5, compiz-fusion

PS.. to me it looks like it won't use the nvidia driver but instead keeps using the nv driver :/


----------



## adamk (Sep 4, 2010)

The 9800 definitely has 3D support in FreeBSD and can run compiz.  If you switch back to that card I can help you get it running. 

As for your compiz problems...  How are you starting compiz?

EDIT:

You do realize that the xorg.conf.txt file you attached is not being used by Xorg, right:


```
(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
```

It's not using any xorg.conf file so it's defaulting to the 'nv' driver.

Did you rename that xorg.conf.txt file xorg.conf and move it to /etc/X11/ ?

Adam


----------



## Lego (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey DUDE!! thanks for the reply, long time no talk! I had to name it .txt so I could attach it to the thread.  Its not actually named xorg.conf.txt on the system.

No I didn't realize it wasn't using my config file :/ I've tried it in both Locations: /root/xorg.conf (which is the location i always used) & /etc/X11/xorg.conf;  When in /etc/X11/xorg.conf I get this error:

```
kdm-bin: X server died during startup
kdm-bin: X server for display :0 can't be started, session disabled
```

Im using the standard chmod +x file:

```
#! /bin/sh
compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
emerald --replace &
```

I would gladly re-install the 9800 as im pretty sure its much better then the geforce 2 GTS


----------



## EdGe (Sep 4, 2010)

Greetings.



			
				Lego said:
			
		

> I have the nividia_enable="YES" in the loader.conf



"enable" is the wrong syntax. The correct syntax is nvidia_load="YES" loader.conf(5)()
The variable you have used is for setting options in rc.conf(5)().

EdGe


----------



## Lego (Sep 4, 2010)

EdGe said:
			
		

> Greetings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG! I feel like a tool... noob mistake.  I just changed it, installing kde4 at the moment.. then I'll reboot and see if that fixed it, Thanks for the catch!

Im going to assume that the ati 9800 is still a better card so adamk if you wouldn't mind I would still like to set it up on that card.. I'll make the change over after I hear back from you.


----------



## Lego (Sep 4, 2010)

No luck... still get the bin errors with it located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf

But looking through the new log file its showing this:

```
X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD  8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: S
at Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:
/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 04 September 2010  04:37:02AM
 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep  4 14:43:05 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	built-ins
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x6a0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on freebsd
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] rev 164, Mem @
 0xe0000000/16777216, 0xd8000000/134217728, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) System resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension
	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  71.86.13  Tue Jan 26 04:42:19 PST 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
dlopen: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so: Undefined symbol "AllocateScreenPrivateIndex"
(EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```


----------



## adamk (Sep 4, 2010)

Unfortunately I really don't have much experience with nvidia on FreeBSD, at least not recently.  If you want to switch back to the 9800 I'll help where I can.

Adam


----------



## EdGe (Sep 4, 2010)

A thread in "nV News Forums NVIDIA FreeBSD" indicates, that the 71.86.* driver doesn't support the newer Xorg servers.

EdGe


----------



## Lego (Sep 5, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I really don't have much experience with nvidia on FreeBSD, at least not recently.  If you want to switch back to the 9800 I'll help where I can.
> 
> Adam



Sounds good, I'll get that changed out now, and reset the xorg.conf, what else changes to I need to make for the 9800 to work? This is what I tried with the 9800 with no luck: http://wiki.compiz.org/ATI with AIGLX




			
				EdGe said:
			
		

> A thread in "nV News Forums NVIDIA FreeBSD" indicates, that the 71.86.* driver doesn't support the newer Xorg servers.
> 
> EdGe



dude story of my life, go figure.  I had a radeon 2400hd pro I couldn't get to work because there was no 3d, so I got rid of it.  The intel onboard I had working, Until the board died;  Then the SiS onbnoard sucked! Now I get the 9800 and couldnt' get it working, So I get a card that I know SHOULD work and BAM! no more support LOL!

Oh well, I'll get the 9800 working with adamk's help  thanks guys!


----------



## Lego (Sep 5, 2010)

okay so the 9800 is installed again. I uninstalled the nvidia-drivers, removed it from the /boot/loader.conf.

Here is my new /etx/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option "AIGLX" "True"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  300   230	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "PHL"
	ModelName    "Philips 150S"
	HorizSync    30.0 - 63.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Dac8Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BusType"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "CPPIOMode"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"      	# <i>
Option     "AGPMode" "4"           	# <i>
        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RingSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "BufferSize"         	# <i>
        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DMAForXv"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# <i>
        #Option     "DepthBits"          	# <i>
        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"        	# <i>
        #Option     "AccelDFS"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DisplayPriority"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "PanelSize"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"   	# <freq>
        #Option     "ColorTiling"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort" 	# <i>
        #Option     "TunerType"          	# <i>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath" 	# <str>
        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ScalerWidth"        	# <i>
        #Option     "RenderAccel"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DynamicClocks"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "VGAAccess"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ReverseDDC"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
Option     "DRI" "True"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ConnectorTable"     	# <str>
        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceTVOut"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Int10"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EXAVSync"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "R4xxATOM"           	# [<bool>]
Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth    24
	Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	"1024x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

But when issuing command(executable file):

```
#! /bin/sh
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=true compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
emerald --replace &
```

The system keeps repsonding like im navigating window, and typing all this... But with no boarders XD

I opened Emerald Theme Manager but was still unable to apply boarders.

Article says you can check glx info with `$ glxinfo | grep -i renderer` But I get:

```
$ glxinfo | grep -i renderer
glxinfo: not found
$ su
Password:
# glxinfo | grep -i renderer
glxinfo: Command not found.
# glxinfo | grep -i
glxinfo: Command not found.
Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
Try `grep --help' for more information.
# exit
exit
$ glxinfo | grep -i
glxinfo: not found
Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
Try `grep --help' for more information.
```

**Attached files are Xorg.0.log cut in half.


----------



## EdGe (Sep 5, 2010)

Lego said:
			
		

> The system keeps repsonding like im navigating window, and typing all this... *But with no boarders* XD



This is because the compiz configuration in the users home directory is missing. Start ccsm and
enable the settings you need/want.

EdGe


----------



## Lego (Sep 5, 2010)

EdGe said:
			
		

> This is because the compiz configuration in the users home directory is missing. Start ccsm and
> enable the settings you need/want.
> 
> EdGe




I've done this.  All effects are working windows are working everything is working, but I loose my boarders and buttons, and It won't let me apply a theme in emerald.


----------



## EdGe (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you x11-wm/compiz-plugins-unsupported installed?
If so try without that port.


----------



## Lego (Sep 5, 2010)

EdGe said:
			
		

> Have you x11-wm/compiz-plugins-unsupported installed?
> If so try without that port.



nope its not installed

```
# pkg_info|grep compiz-fusion
compiz-fusion-0.8.2 Metaport of compiz-fusion
# pkg_info | grep compiz
compiz-0.8.2_1      Compiz Composite/Window Manager
compiz-bcop-0.8.2   Code generator for Compiz Fusion Plugins
compiz-fusion-0.8.2 Metaport of compiz-fusion
compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.2_1 Plugins for Compiz Composite Window Manager
compiz-plugins-main-0.8.2_1 Plugins for Compiz Composite Window Manager
compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.8.2_1 The gconf backend for CompizConfig
compizconfig-python-0.8.2_1 Python bindings for the compizconfig library
libcompizconfig-0.8.2_1 An alternative configuration system for Compiz
```


----------



## adamk (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you enable the window decoration plugin in ccsm?  That's the one that controls whether or not you have window borders and titles.

As for glxinfo, install graphics/mesa-demos


----------



## Lego (Sep 5, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Did you enable the window decoration plugin in ccsm?  That's the one that controls whether or not you have window borders and titles.
> 
> As for glxinfo, install graphics/mesa-demos



yes it is enabled, but I dont' know what changes to make in its config module.  what changes do I need to make? Im installing the mesa demos as we speak.

EDIT: okay I put 'emerald &' in the command line and lol its working now!  Thanks so much guys!!  Thanks passed out!

EDIT2: Okay something weird though... I can't move my windows :/ they minimize/maximize & do the slim thing.. but I can't drag them anywhere  EDIT4: Okay wow now I its working.. :/

EDIT3:

```
$ glxinfo|grep -i renderer
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 2006815 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
```


----------



## adamk (Sep 5, 2010)

So yay, it looks like everything is working?

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 5, 2010)

Lego provides a valuable lesson: try everything *before* posting that it does or does not work


----------



## Lego (Sep 5, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> So yay, it looks like everything is working?
> 
> Adam



Yes, Everything is working perfectly now  even the transparent backgrounds so you can see the rotating gears and all 4 desktops at the same time  Thanks again.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Lego provides a valuable lesson: try everything *before* posting that it does or does not work



haha, Alot of this stuff I wouldn't have figured out solo because the process has quite a few changes compared to how I had it setup before with the old intel onboard... I had gone back to all my old threads about compiz/kde/xorg before startig this one   Although I never would have figured out the mesa thing.  As for the windows minimizing/max/slim, it actually didn't start working when I restarted my xserver, I had to enable windows drag or moving or whatever its called in ccsm which I didnt think I needed enabled as its a normal feature and I had to do a full reboot, which I didn't expect to have to do.

I agree you do need to try and figure things out for yourself, but I think I do my fair share of experimenting before I ask for help  sometimes its just so frustrating...

Honsestly, _most_ of this thread is nvidia related, after going back to the 9800 it was all resolved rather quickly.

with the other cards I never had to put emerald & in ccsm, putting it in the compiz launch file was fine, which seemed to be the problem, is mesa a required install to make sure everything works properly?  Nor did I need to enable window moving before.

Now, like the moving windows, my windows resizing isn't working, Im assuming Im going to have to enable it in ccsm and reboot:\ this used to just work.  EDIT: yep had to enable it :/ & restart xserver.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 6, 2010)

I was specifically referring to the 'EDIT 1/2/3/4' post, but never mind.


----------



## Lego (Sep 6, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I was specifically referring to the 'EDIT 1/2/3/4' post, but never mind.



oh lol, sorry.


----------

